# Sage Barista Express size of espresso shot



## KP83 (11 mo ago)

Hi all

I've had the BE for a couple of years and I'm happy with how it works but I'm wondering if it's possible to change the amount of coffee produced when using the double basket? I.e could you use the double basket and press stop once you have a single? I think there's a big difference between using the single and double basket and can't get anywhere near as good espresso with the single. So I end up pouring away some coffee so that I can make a latte at the strength I like.

So TLDR will it affect the extraction if I use the double basket and stop the pour early?

Thank you!


----------



## Dodds25 (Dec 19, 2019)

Are you using the built-in grinder?

My feeling is that the finer you go the harder it is to get consistent shots. Not sure if others have found that. You would have to go a lot finer if halving the dose so you may run into a problem there. Maybe go down in steps, e.g. try 12g first.

Wonder what happens if you use the double wall basket. That way you wouldn't have to go so fine, but maybe there are other consequences. If you try it let us know.


----------



## -Mac (Aug 22, 2019)

KP83 said:


> Hi all
> 
> I've had the BE for a couple of years and I'm happy with how it works but I'm wondering if it's possible to change the amount of coffee produced when using the double basket? I.e could you use the double basket and press stop once you have a single? I think there's a big difference between using the single and double basket and can't get anywhere near as good espresso with the single. So I end up pouring away some coffee so that I can make a latte at the strength I like.
> 
> ...


 Yes, you can use the double basket and stop the shot whenever you like. No problem. Just press the shot button again when you want it to stop. It's a lot easier to make double shots than single shots on this machine. You are using the non-pressurised basket, aren't you? (the one with lots of holes in the bottom). Most people tend to make a shot with 18-20g of ground dose in the double basket, pull about 36-40g into the cup and top up with milk after that. Have you got scales? They make getting things right so much easier.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

KP83 said:


> Hi all
> 
> I've had the BE for a couple of years and I'm happy with how it works but I'm wondering if it's possible to change the amount of coffee produced when using the double basket? I.e could you use the double basket and press stop once you have a single? I think there's a big difference between using the single and double basket and can't get anywhere near as good espresso with the single. So I end up pouring away some coffee so that I can make a latte at the strength I like.
> 
> ...


 Will it effect extraction . YES , less water through same dose , means less extraction . Grinding finer will not make up for the loss of extraction if you drop the dose done significantly. 
if you under dose the basket significantly, this will lead to channeling also . I wouldn't be going much under 16 g


----------

